# Student fisticuffs smack of Fight Club



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2009)

http://www.spotlightnews.net/news/story.php?story_id=124163066914266900


> *UFC influence? *
> 
> The teens wore gloves made for people who fight in Ultimate Fighting Championship mixed-martial arts competitions. The competitions combine boxing with styles of martial arts and have become highly popular in recent years, especially among young people.
> Morris said UFC didnt directly influence their desire to fight.
> It wasnt like UFCs doing it, lets go do it, said Morris, who used to participate in afterschool sports but no longer does. I think everybody that fought that day had a background in fighting.


----------



## Nolerama (May 8, 2009)

The story's sensationalist. I mean, half of it is reaching a little too far, with the reporter clearly asking leading questions.

Good for TV, but juvenile for print.

At least the kids decided to wear protection when they settled their differences.

There are plenty of backyard fight clubs. There always have been. Heck, as long as there have been boys on this planet, there have been something smacking of a fight club in the form of teenage brawls, backyard wrestling (which IMHO seemed a LOT more dangerous than sloppy MMA fighting) and backyard boxing matches.

A lot of those kids grow up, laugh, and move on. I think fighting/sparring/competing in some form is a natural part of a boy's life.

Besides, if this is considered a real problem, what's the solution? Create a legitimate space for them to fight? Talk about liability issues.

Legislate against what is essentially a boys' fight? Might as well lock up every male in the country of current and past crimes.


----------



## Omar B (May 8, 2009)

It's no different from any weekend in a back yard or basement out in Long Island.  The story's a bit sensationalist.


----------



## tellner (May 8, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Legislate against what is essentially a boys' fight? Might as well lock up every male in the country of current and past crimes.



Raising the legal age to 21 stopped teenage drinking


----------



## Grenadier (May 8, 2009)

The first rule of fight club...


----------



## CoryKS (May 8, 2009)

Teenage boys fighting? Unpossible!

Next thing you know they'll be talking to girls...


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (May 8, 2009)

"Fight club" can be used to define a large number of practices. From groups of martial artists training together outside their respective schools to guys just slugging it out to prove how tough they are or earn extra cash. The group in the story seems to be geared more towards the first type, which I have nothing against. I myself have been engaged in a number of similar ventures and have gained greater insight and excellent sparring experience. As of right now, I am trying to formulate a "fight club", but legislation doesn't seem to be on my side as far getting sued is concerned.


----------

